# Need Advice!



## JT1 (Jul 18, 2015)

Hello everyone,
I have a 2003 Nissan Altima 2.5L S. Lately I've been battling a cylinder #2 misfire. I have replaced spark plugs total of 4 times, valve cover gasket, valve cover, pcv valve, egr solenoid, and #2 coil pack. yet I'm still getting oil in the spark plug chamber and around the spark plug tube seal? Does anyone have any thoughts how to win this war; before it nickel and dimes me to death? Thanks in advance!


----------



## JT1 (Jul 18, 2015)

490 views and no one has any input?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

If you remove the #2 ignition coil and look down the spark plug tube, do you see oil there? If so, the tube seal is bad. If you remove the spark plug and look at the electrodes on it, do you see oil or heavily crusted carbon? If so, the cylinder is burning oil.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

He said he replaced the valve cover, which means the spark plug tube seal is new, as well. Either the seal is damaged, the new valve cover is warped or the bolts are not fully torqued, or the cylinder head is porous and the oil is seeping into the spark plug well. I had an SR20DE head a long time ago that would seep coolant into the spark plug tube because the head was porous. Had to replace the head. Fortunately for the owner, it only had 13k miles on it and was covered under warranty.


----------



## newave (Sep 4, 2015)

Im just going to say it 
Head Gasket problem ?
maybe it got too hot too many times and weakened or warped the head or gasket


----------

